# Char/Varchar aus MySQL lesen und zurückschreiben



## jehof (5. Nov 2004)

Hallo
ich steh momentan voll am Schlauch und bräuchte etwas Hilfe.

Ich hab eine MySQL-Datenbank am Laufen mit verschiedenen Feldern, u. a. auch Felder mit Datentyp *CHAR *und *VARCHAR*.
Dazu hab ich noch ein Java-Programm welches eine Connection zur Datenbank (DB) erstellt und die Daten aus der DB in eine JTable einliest.

Auslesen der Daten ist alles kein Problem. *CHAR *und *VARCHAR *kann man ja mittels *getString()* aus einem ResultSet fischen.

Aber wie funktioniert es, wenn ich die Daten in der JTable ändere und nun zurück in die Datenbank schreiben will. 
Mittels der Funktion *updateString()* klappt das nicht. Die Daten in der DB bleiben erhalten und werden nicht geändert. Es wird auch keine Fehlermeldung ausgeworfen.

Wie stelle ich es an, bzw. welche Funktion muss ich benutzen, damit ich einen *STRING *aus einer JTable als *CHAR *oder *VARCHAR *in einer MySQL-DB speichern kann?


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Nov 2004)

hast du überhaupt ein update-fähiges resultset?


----------



## jehof (5. Nov 2004)

Ja, das ResultSet ist auf Updateable gesetzt.

Andere Daten vom Format *INTEGER *oder *TINYTEXT *werden in der DB ersetzt, falls sie in der JTABLE geändert wurden.

Nur ich hab halt ein Problem mit CHAR und VARCHAR.


----------



## jehof (5. Nov 2004)

Ok, meine Frage hat sich quasi erledigt. 

Mein Problem war, dass die Felder vom Typ CHAR und VARCHAR in der DB auf UNIQUE gesetzt waren. Solang das nicht der Falll ist klappt das auch mit updateString().

Aber warum das nicht mit UNIQUE klappt, verstehe ich nicht. Wenn jemand eine Antwort darauf hat, kann er sie bitte hier posten.


----------

